# Optoacoplador manejando 120 volts



## jhlaz (Jun 29, 2009)

Mi duda es simple, con un LM555 que me da pulsos cada cierto tiempo quiero que encienda un foco de 120 volts, mi problema es que no se como conecto el optoacoplador a la salida del LM555 y cuales componentes debo usar. El optoacoplador que me recomendaron es el MOC3020 no se si sea el mas conveniente para lo que quiero hacer.

Tambien encontre el siguiente circuito:








Pero tambien tengo duda de lo que hace la compuerta que tiene el MOC3020 en la terminal 3.


Si pudieran ayudarme se los agradeceria.[/img]


----------



## alexus (Jun 29, 2009)

ese circuito es un clasico!

te va a servir!

la compuerta es una buffer "YES", es decir, su fucnion es trabajar como "un pequeño amplificador", para encender el led del opto-triac, 

aunque en realidad es un opto-diac, con un diac que se dispara por luz y no  por tension.

si trabajas con 12v la compuerta no es necesaria, por experiencia propia te lo digo.

a las ordenes, alexus!


----------



## jhlaz (Jun 30, 2009)

Gracias Alexus por la explicacion sobre la compuerta. 

A continuacion pongo una imagen que hice de dos diagramas que me encontre en internet, para explicarme un poco mas sobre lo que quiero hacer







Teoricamente el circuito funciona, pero mi problema es la parte que esta en rojo no se como alargar el tiempo en que el led se difumida. Este es el efecto que da el circuito hasta la parte marcada con rojo.






Que puedo hacer para que el led duremas tiempo en difuminarse.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba colocar un diodo en la salida y aumentar la capacidad del condensador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alexus (Jul 1, 2009)

exacto, aumenta el valor del condensador!


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 1, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas.
Intentare hacer lo del capacitor.

Tengo otra preguntota, puede haber alguna manera de sustituir el optoacoplador por un Fototransistor?
no se si se puedan utilizar para manejar 110v.


----------



## alexus (Jul 1, 2009)

noooo lo prendes fuego!


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 1, 2009)

YEAH!  
jajajaj esque no se usar bien los fototransistores... jajajajjaa


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 2, 2009)

Estuve practicando con lo que me dijeron que hiciera y navegando en el foro me encontre esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ocaso-artificial-12781/

aqui hablan un poco de lo que quiero hacer y me parecio interesante la idea de sustituir el optoacoplador con una fotoresistencia.
Hice este circuito con el temporizador que ya tenia y le agregue un arreglo que viene el la pagina junto con un dimmer para controlar un foco de 110v.






No se que sugerencia me puedan dar para que el circuito quede mejor. Gracias.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 2, 2009)

La resistencia de 330Ω en vez de conectarla al drenador puedes conectarla a la patilla 3 dado que el LM555 puede proporcionar 200mA mientras que el led del opto no te pedirá mas de 15mA.

Saludos.


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 3, 2009)

ok ok
Muchas gracias por su ayuda... pondre en practica lo que me dicen para ver que tal funciona.

Gracias.


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 13, 2009)

Saludos.

Arme el siguiente circuito, pero como se muestra en el video, el Dimmer no responde bien. No se si podrian darme algun consejo para hacerlo mas sencible y que el foco de 120v haga lo mismo que hace el Led.






En el tubito que tiene el Led esta la Fotoresistencia.


YouTube - led desvanecido


*Gracias*


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola.
Por qué no usas un simple transistor NPN, como el BC548 ó equivalente.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.



> Hola.
> Por qué no usas un simple transistor NPN, como el BC548 ó equivalente.
> 
> 
> ...



A lo que entiendo el Transistor BC548 estaria en el lugar del IRFZ44?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola.

Sí.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 16, 2009)

ok ok
Pero mi pero mi problema es que el dimmer no responde como quiero.

Quiero que el foco de 120v prenda y apague al mismo tiempo que el Led y con el mismo efecto de difuminado, ya intente cambiar los valores del potenciometro y la resistencia de 22K pero como se ve en el video de arriba no responde bien el dimmer.
Que le pedria agregar para que se hiciera mas sencible la fotoresistencia? o no se que mas me recomiendan.


Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola. 
Si puedes usa el MOC3020 o uno parecido, ya que este dispositivo está diseñado para excitar un triac, y debe tener una mejor respuesta al cambiio de intensidad del LED.

El LED rojo es opcional sólo para para ver si obtienes la difuminación que buscas se cumple.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhlaz (Jul 29, 2009)

*Muchas gracias "elaficionado"*, intente lo que me sugeriste pero la respuesta del dimmer con el optoacoplador es la misma.

Acontinuacion esta un video en el que muestro cual es el efecto que me da con la fotoresistencia y el led. No se si pueda haber una manera de hacer mas sencible el dimmer para que responda mejor al encendido y apagado del Led.


Gracias por sus respuestas.



YouTube - MVI 0001


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola.
Si puedes cambia el condensador de 33uF por uno de menor valor (prueba con varios valores), y mira que sucede.
Es lo que se ocurre en este momento.

Suerte. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhlaz (Ago 6, 2009)

Gracias otra vez por tu respuesta *elaficionado*, puse en practica lo que me sugeriste pero el optoacoplador no responde como deberia, se comporta mas bien con un estado alto y bajo.
Lei un  post que me encontre donde se intenta hacer algo parecido a lo que yo quiero y hablan de obtener el cruce de cero de la señal senoidal, no se si tenga algo que ver. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-regulador-intensidad-luz-21756/

Seguire investigando.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez es lo que dices.
Prueba quitando el diodo. (Ya no sé que sugerirte)

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola.

No sé si ya conseguiste lo que buscabas.
Sí ni es así, prueba esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhlaz (Ago 11, 2009)

Ok Ok.
Muchas Gracias.

Al parecer en este apartado hay algo de información.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## ing tony (Nov 12, 2009)

hola 
no tengo mucha experiencia en esto pero en mi opinion usaria un capacitor y quisa un potenciometro un poco mas grande esto le daran al 555 un pulso mas lento y de este modo el diodo durara mas tiempo


----------



## mario88 (Dic 1, 2009)

como enciedo un foco con un optoacoplador 4n25


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

mario88 dijo:


> como enciedo un foco con un optoacoplador 4n25


El 4N25 no te conviene para manejar CA ya que necesitaría una fuete de CC secundaria para excitar al Triac.
Busca *MOC3031/MOC3041* que es otro tipo de opto-aislador con salida a triac.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 2, 2009)

No termino de entender el circuito de Elaficionado, pero algo en tu circuito se está saturando, lo que no permite que la lámpara encienda mas.
Saludos.

Ooops! No me di cuenta de que había segunda página!


----------

